# America The Beautiful Challenge



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks the 30 by 30 plan has an official website and it about to ramp up. Will be interesting to see if it's successful. Hard for me to be anything but excited about more monies directed at conversation of federal natural resources.









America the Beautiful Challenge


Intended to streamline grant funding opportunities for new conservation and restoration projects around the U.S., the America the Beautiful Challenge consolidates funding from multiple federal agencies and the private sector to enable applicants to conceive and develop large-scale projects that...




www.nfwf.org


----------

